# Encender un foco a 110 v, usando Opto-Triac.



## alfgut76 (Sep 2, 2008)

Saludos señores.. apenas iniciando acá como un aprendiz de electronica, y se que por la red hay mucha sapiencia, para algo tan complicado...

La cuestion es que no me jala... alguien pudiera ayudarme con las partes recomendadas? sobre todo para lograr que funcione correctamente...

o cualquier comentario, sugerencia o información al respecto, será de gran ayuda.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## mabauti (Sep 2, 2008)

hay dos opciones :

- malas conexiones 

o

- piezas defectuosas


checa eso, y te recomiendo que descargues las hojas de datos del opto y del triac


----------



## juaco (Sep 2, 2008)

Verifica el numero de las terminales del optotriac y del Triac. Si puedes poner una foto de tu circuito en Protoboard tambien es util.


----------



## jporellanv (Sep 9, 2008)

en el moc debe ir pin 1 entra 0-5v y el 2 sta a tierra el pin 4 va al gate del triac y el 6 va a la res de 330, luego al triac....
yo lo e usado con el moc3020 y funciona bien...


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

a mi  una vez me pasò de que no funcionaba y cambie los terminales del triac (t1 por t2 ), en realidad no deberia ser por eso pero bue...


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 9, 2008)

MOC3014? no deberia ser un MOC3031 o un MOC3041?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> *MOC3014*? no deberia ser un MOC3031 o un MOC3041?




El MOC3014 existe, no se que es pero ! existe ¡.

¿ No habra un error de integrago ?


----------



## Elvic (Sep 9, 2008)

hola 

precisamente acabo de armar este circuito  que adjunto y funciona muy bien, o por lo menos desempeña lo que requiero.. que es encender y apagar con el triac
este que arme es con el MOC3011 ;   A1 representaria el foco

LA diferencia en el que muestro esta en la conexión hacia la compuerta  (gate)

 ya que estamos en tema que deferencia, hay que tenga un detector en cruce por cero y el que no lo trae, en términos sencillos alguien me podría explicar solo se que se activa al detectar un cero en el semiciclo pero para que ? o porque?

PD: también tengo duda sobre eso del MOC3014 no se abran equivocado  y era MOC3041.

suerT


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



error? no creo.. eso es virtualmente imposible... 


  aunque siempre hay una primera vez para todo....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2008)

Error de integrado:
Fuiste a la tienda, pediste un MOC3041 pensando en traerte un optoaislador.
El vendedor te dio un MOC3014 que es "Valla a saber que cosa" pero tiene la misma capsula, también es negrito, de plastico, con muchas patitas y el codigo es muy similar (Lógica de muchos vendedores).
Tu no miraste bien el número (porque se te hacia parecido) y pusiste una cosa en lugar de otra logrando un bonito efecto de humo y con algunas chispas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Error de integrado:
> Fuiste a la tienda, pediste un MOC3041 pensando en traerte un optoaislador.
> El vendedor te dio un MOC3014 que es "Valla a saber que cosa" pero tiene la misma capsula, también es negrito, de plastico, con muchas patitas y el codigo es muy similar (Lógica de muchos vendedores).
> Tu no miraste bien el número (porque se te hacia parecido) y pusiste una cosa en lugar de otra logrando un bonito efecto de humo y con algunas chispas.




[sarcasmo] Eso solo pasa en las peliculas.. .no en la vida real [/sarcasmo]


----------



## ChaossDan (Oct 11, 2009)

chico3001 dijo:


> [sarcasmo] eso solo pasa en las peliculas.. .no en la vida real [/sarcasmo]


hola es la primera vez que les escribo
xfa...
Necesito algo similar, utilizando un optotransistor para exitar un transistor de potencia, el cual en el colector estara un foco y este a 110vac   y emisor atierra 
he buscado el transistor necesario para esto si mayor logro
cual me recomiendan

anticipo mil gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola ChaossDan y bienvenido al foro



ChaossDan dijo:


> ...utilizando un optotransistor para exitar un transistor de potencia, el cual en el colector estara un foco y este a 110vac   y emisor atierra


La primera recomendación es que no hagas semejante cosa, porque si es alterna la mitad del tiempo al transistor se le van a dar vuelta las tensiones y va a quedar "un poco desorientado".
Los transistores son tercos y miedosos y si se desorientan aprietan el botón de autodestrucción

Buscá mejor circuitos de dimmers con triacs en el foro y vas a encontrar muchas maneras de acoplarlos.
Y si subís el esquema es más fácil entender qué es lo que estás intentando hacer (y cómo).

Saludos


----------



## anwar (Nov 2, 2009)

disculpen una pregunta de que potencia son las resistencias no algun problema si uso de 1/2 watt o de cuanto es mas recomendable 
saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 3, 2009)

Con 1/2 Watt estan bien....


----------



## daro220487 (Ene 10, 2010)

hola ojala me pudiesen resolver mi duda: en los post realizados por alfgut76 que es este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 10457

y por elvic que es este su diagrama:

Ver el archivo adjunto 10466


cual me recomiendan usar? ya que en el de elvic tiene una r de 1k y un capacitor de 100nf a 200v y el de alfgut76 no lo tiene. y por que ese acoplo de la R y el Capacitor?

pd. lo usare para control de un motor de AC.

saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2010)

daro220487 dijo:


> ....resolver mi duda....


Si es para un motor te conviene el esquema este.

Ver el archivo adjunto 10466


----------



## daro220487 (Ene 10, 2010)

muchas gracias por responder.

y solo una cosa, que me convendria mas el moc3011 o el moc3041 0 el moc3031? saludos


----------



## GOLLO (Mar 12, 2010)

Reduce el valor de la resistencia colocada en serie con el fotodiodo del opto-triac, para una corriente aproximada de 12mA ó más. El terminal Principal 1 (MT1), del TRIAC, debe quedar ubicado del lado del terminal de compuerta (G), en el esquema de conecciones. En el lado opuesto (hacia la carga) queda el terminal Principal 2 (MT2). Si no se conecta de este modo se generan problemas funcionales en el disparo del TRIACS.


----------



## elektronische (May 2, 2010)

Estoy trabajando con este circuito para encender un foco de 120V usando un MOC3021 y un TRIAC:




Se trata que cuando cierre el switch de la entrada, se encienda el foco, mi duda es que en la simulación y en la vida real el foco queda parpadeando, a qué se debe esto? es normal?


----------



## ceporrin (May 4, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Este es mi primer post , y me he decidido a postear porque después de mucho leer veo que algunos de vosotros teneis las mismas dudas que yo.

En mi caso , quiero mover una cerradura de abrepuertas que funciona a 12VAC de la marca FERMAX , y que consume 780mA , con la salida de un microcontrolador , que me da un uno lógico (5v).

Para hacer la simulacióm utilizo el proteus , al igual (me imagino) que muchos de vosotros , pero el "problema" es que cada circuito que he visto y que he simulado con el proteus en el que meto un triac para manejar los 12 voltios en alterna de la cerradura , no despega el triac , que se queda conduciendo.
Ya no sé si es problema del simulador o del circuito , pero no he conseguido hasta ahora ver ningún circuito que me haga un ON-OFF de los 12VAC cuando el micro da la salida y la corta...

¿Me podría poner alguien un enlace a algún circuito que funcione para esos parámetros (5VDC para el control y 12VAC para la carga)?

Gracias.


----------



## anukdia (Nov 29, 2010)

alfgut76 dijo:


> Saludos señores.. apenas iniciando acá como un aprendiz de electronica, y se que por la red hay mucha sapiencia, para algo tan complicado...
> 
> La cuestion es que no me jala... alguien pudiera ayudarme con las partes recomendadas? sobre todo para lograr que funcione correctamente...
> 
> ...


 
Buenos dias, sobre este circuito queria hacerles unas preguntas, que pasaria si en la entrada switch 0-5 v.pusiera un potenciometro para disminuir el voltaje y que regulara el brillo del led del opto (moc3041) ? variaria tambien la bombilla de 220v.?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2010)

ceporrin dijo:


> ......¿Me podría poner alguien un enlace a algún circuito que funcione para esos parámetros (5VDC para el control y 12VAC para la carga)?.....


Puedes manejar el transformador que alimenta la cerradura automática como si fuera la lámpara de la cual se habla en el post.
Puedes intercalar el TRIAC entre el transformador que alimenta la cerradura y la cerradura.
En ambos casos habría que agregar una red de Snubber para garantizar que el TRIAC "Corte" de forma apropiada.



anukdia dijo:


> ...que pasaria si en la entrada switch 0-5 v.pusiera un potenciometro para disminuir el voltaje y que regulara el brillo del led del opto (moc3041) ? *variaria tambien la bombilla de 220v.*?


Nop.


----------



## anukdia (Nov 30, 2010)

¿se tendria que regular de otra manera? tal vez si mpnto un pwm con el 555 para led, y le conecto en parelelo al led el opto, modificaria tambien el brillo de la bombilla?

Hay algun esquema de algun regulador led mas liviano que con el 555?

gracias


----------



## vrpons (Abr 4, 2011)

creo que este circuito te puede servir.
yo lo estoy intentando simular con proteus pero me hace falta ayuda,  porque me ha surgido un problema.
¿alguien me podria ayudar con la simulacion de este circuito para poder visualizar las señales de entrada y la de la bombilla en el osciloscopio del proteus?


----------

